# TheSloth Gaming/Work PC Build Thread - Budget : 60-65K; 1080p60FPS Very High;



## TheSloth (Dec 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I doubt it as vaccine manufacturers have already claimed that vaccines are effective against new variants too.


Yeah but after reading how several countries banned travel to UK even though UK is already among countries which have started the vaccination, I am worried that my extended wait will be extended even more now.

I brought the discussion here since the discussion was getting extended the queries were personal. I will keep asking questions related to my build here until I complete the build.

I will post the exact requirement with Questionnaire once I am ready to pull the trigger, several times, over 3-4 months of period.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2020)

This time countries acted quickly & UK is not a major part of global manufacturing/distribution chains so unless this new variant start spreading at same speed in other nations chances of earlier shortage situation are less.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Budget -71.6k (AMD Gaming Rig) GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 3 PRO 4350G -12.3k (mdcomputers.in)
Motherboard -Asrock B550M-HDV -7.5k
RAM -ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D41 16GB(8GBx2) 3200Mhz -6.9k
SSD -Kingston A2000 1TB NVME SSD -9.3k (primeabgb.com)
Power Supply -Antec Neo Eco 550M 550w -4.2k
GPU -Inno3d  GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6 -11.5k (primeabgb.com)
Monitor -LG 22MK600M 22inch LED IPS -8.7k
Cabinet -Antec NX210 -3.5k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master MS110 Combo -4.8k
UPS - APC 600 VA -2.9k

*Total -71.6K*

All above prices are taken from vedantcomputers specified otherwise.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2020)

From above config, remove the UPS and overpriced KB+mouse combo, replace 1TB nvme drive with 256GB nvme ssd + 1 or 2 TB HDD. Get at least a 1650 Super.

PS: Won't 3300X be better than 4350G?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> From above config, remove the UPS and overpriced KB+mouse combo, replace 1TB nvme drive with 256GB nvme ssd + 1 or 2 TB HDD. Get at least a 1650 Super.
> 
> PS: Won't 3300X be better than 4350G?


*Budget -68.4k (AMD Gaming Rig) GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 3 PRO 4350G -12.3k (mdcomputers.in)
Motherboard -Asrock B550M-HDV -7.5k
RAM -ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D41 16GB(8GBx2) 3200Mhz -6.9k
SSD -Kingston A2000 1TB NVME SSD -9.3k (primeabgb.com)
Power Supply -Antec Neo Eco 550M 550w -4.2k
GPU -Inno3d GTX 1650 4GB GDDR6 -11.5k (primeabgb.com)
Monitor -LG 22MK600M 22inch LED IPS -8.7k
Cabinet -Antec NX210 -3.5k
KB & Mouse -ANT ESPORTS KM540 Combo -1.6k (mdcomputers.in)
UPS - APC 600 VA -2.9k

*Total -68.4K*

All above prices are taken from vedantcomputers specified otherwise.
PS: Made the necessary changes like replacing a cheaper Keyboard & Mouse combo except GTX 1650 Super GPU which is overpriced right now & adding 1TB HDD while using 256GB SSD does not make any reduction of price rather will loose performance gain when not using an NVME SSD, so kept the 1TB SSD. So Adding HDD & GTX 1650 Super not recommended.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey guys!  Thanks for the build suggestions. I am not ready to build the PC yet. I created this thread since few of my posts were going random build related threads which were personal questions like CPU/GPU shortage which will increase the prices up again. At present, I am waiting for price drops of processors after the AMD's release in Jan/Feb.

In case if we are about to face shortages again, then prices wont come down for several months. Since I can't wait that long, I will start buying crucial components now itself before they go out of stock or sell at high prices. 
Also, its not a complete build from scratch, since I already have a monitor, sata ssd and a cabinet. I will post exact requirements within a month or two if we are not going to face any shortages again.

Apologies for the confusion here!


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 6, 2021)

Guys ... if you have not already heard, please read the news of hike in prices of all PC components in US. How is it going to affect Indian market?

Right now, Ryzen 5 3600 is 17.3K on PrimeABGB. That is the lowest I have seen in last 6 months. Should I make the purchase now? Since I was about to buy CPU+Mobo+RAM+PSU together.


----------



## monkey (Jan 6, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Guys ... if you have not already heard, please read the news of hike in prices of all PC components in US. How is it going to affect Indian market?



I think it is do with US's import duty exemption given to computer component manufacturers which is now expiring. It doesn't seem to affect Indian prices until somebody is purchasing goods from the US.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 6, 2021)

Doesn't these US prices dictate Indian prices also? like US price+import charges+GST? Any idea how do they come up with Indian pricing?


----------



## monkey (Jan 6, 2021)

Products in India generally originate from China/Taiwan so US prices are not directly related. Till now US was having near zero import duty for computer components originating outside of US (but that scenario might change) and hence we looked at US for any price reference. Maybe its Trump's idea for "Make in USA"...


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 7, 2021)

I am kind of paranoid at this point and want to know how much I will be losing in case I pull the trigger now.

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)*
Ans: Need only tower components.

Games : 1080p AAA high to very high settings at 60 fps, and eSports games. Will reduce settings to mid after 2-3 years.
Docker containers with Jenkins
Linux + Windows 10 Dual boot Setup
Browser with more than 20 tabs with my own small applications(with or w/o docker containers). Applications will scale up in future. I will run other apps 24*7 like Wallpaper Engine, stupid RGB programs and quite a few more in background.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.*
Ans: 50-60K. I will prefer it to be at lower end.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: May be Only GPU.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Linux + Windows 10 Dual boot Setup

*5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?*
Ans: Not needed at present. I already have SATA SSD : Crucial MX500 1TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.*
Ans: Already have LG 24MP88HV and will be reusing it.


*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Monitor, SSD, Cabinet, Keyboard, Mouse. Don't want to buy any m2/nvme SSDs either.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: I will buy this weekend unless waiting for few months will give me cheaper options for same config.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: I have not built PC before. Previous one was done by an assembler, but this time I will be doing this myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Chennai. Online if the I get cheaper price. Going to ask offline prices this weekend in one shop.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I don't want to build a ultimate PC right now since I do not have budget for that. Also, since this is AMD's last hardware cycle on AM4 socket, I don't want to put a lot of money now in this setup since getting components for this platform will be hard after 3-4 yrs, say RAM or mobo itself. This system will be used for 6-7 yrs minimum. Also, willing to buy a place holder card at this point because there are no GPUs available from latest gen for 1080p60fps gaming at affordable price. Considering all this, I have one setup in mind :

CPU - Ryzen 5 3600 - 17.3K
Motherboard - ASRock B450 Steel Legend - 8.8K : Trying to save money by going with B450 instead of B550 since I will not be upgrading this system to 5xxx series for sure, neither going to add any Gen4 PCIe cards. Considering only ATX boards. While suggesting boards, consider future GPU, if possible.
RAM - ADATA XPG D60 series - 8GBx2 ; 3200 Mhz - 6.6K on PrimeABGB
PSU - Antec HCG 750W - 7.3K on Vedant : I want modular PSU for better cable management. 650W are not good enough to consider at that price, almost same price as HCG 750W or costly.
GPU - RX550 4GB - upto 8K : Whatever is available cheapest, since this is a temporary card. I will buy a new GPU when all the cards are out by this year end or next year. This RX550 will be my backup card later since R5-3600 doesn't have a display. RX550 or I could go with 1030, either way I will not play games like Cyberpunk but some low requirement games. Anything will be better than my current GT650M and I am good with that. Also, I am not comfortable in buying second hand components from strangers. I am fine with buying GPU from known members only of this forum at reasonable price.

Already have :
Monitor - LG 24MP88HV 1080p 60Hz 5ms
SSD - Crucial MX500 1TB
Cabinet - Corsair 4000D Airflow; will add fans later according to PC temps in summer. It has 2 stock fans at present, 1x front + 1x rear.
Keyboard - Logitech MK350 wireless keyboard - will change later.
Mouse : Logitech G304 Wireless

*Important Note : I will buy now in 2-3 days if I can save more now than buying later after 3-4 months.*


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2021)

If you want to save money then go with i5 10400 with b460 rather than an overpriced ryzen setup.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 7, 2021)

I know but running RAM at 2666Mhz in 2021 is a bit of let down from Intel for budget PCs


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Motherboard - ASRock B450 Steel Legend - 8.8K


This one is cheaper & better:
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-pro4-am4-amd-promontory-atx-amd-motherboard/


TheSloth said:


> I know but running RAM at 2666Mhz in 2021 is a bit of let down from Intel for budget PCs


It is but ram speeds don't really matter that much for budget intel processors anyway.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 8, 2021)

^You are right about Intel and RAMs. But I am OK to spend a little more for those few extra FPS and productivity on Ryzen + ~3000Mhz. Later I will not change anything in this system except GPU.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 8, 2021)

Intel rig:
CPU - Intel i7 9700 - 24.6k (Still potent & bit better than R7 3700X for gaming till R5 5600 is out)

Mobo - MSI B365M Mortar - 7k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 2666MHz - 5k

GPU - Use iGPU & later grab a RTX 3050Ti for 20-22k maybe (Feb/Mar/Apr)

M.2 SSD - Future

SSD - Your MX500

PSU - Antec HCG750 Gold - 7.5k

Cabinet - Yours

Monitor - Yours

Total - 44.1k

*Get 2666MHz RAM but sometimes higher freq RAM is cheaper. Say a 3000MHz RAM will underclock & run at 2666.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 8, 2021)

IF R5 5600 is out this month, say priced at $220, it might come to India for 20-22k & a budget B550 like Gigabyte B550M DS3H will make for a much better pair for a similar price for gaming & productivity.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 8, 2021)

I doubt the 5600 will be priced so cheap when 5600X is priced at 28K-32K. I am expecting it to be priced around 23K-25K that is why I am reluctant to wait and then face high price of 19k for 3600 . The config I have mentioned above I am already reaching 50K. Current price of 3600 at 17.2K seems okay-ish and pairing it with B450 is cost cutting I am doing without losing on significant performance as of now with available parts.

Going with R5-5600 with B550 will push my budget by say 5K at least and I need more USB options than Gigabyte DS3H provides., then adding a new GPU later in the year will make the overall cost around 80K at least. Since this is a strict 1080p60FPS build, spending more than 70K of overall cost seems unreasonable to me. Only if there were good 650W modular PSUs at cheaper cost I could have adjusted that budget for mobo and get a decent B550 like AsRock B550 Pro4.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 8, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I doubt the 5600 will be priced so cheap when 5600X is priced at 28K-32K. I am expecting it to be priced around 23K-25K that is why I am reluctant to wait and then face high price of 19k for 3600 . The config I have mentioned above I am already reaching 50K. Current price of 3600 at 17.2K seems okay-ish and pairing it with B450 is cost cutting I am doing without losing on significant performance as of now with available parts.
> 
> Going with R5-5600 with B550 will push my budget by say 5K at least and I need more USB options than Gigabyte DS3H provides., then adding a new GPU later in the year will make the overall cost around 80K at least. Since this is a strict 1080p60FPS build, spending more than 70K of overall cost seems unreasonable to me. Only if there were good 650W modular PSUs at cheaper cost I could have adjusted that budget for mobo and get a decent B550 like AsRock B550 Pro4.


The official price of 5600X is 28k & many small sellers are selling it for 28.5k these days.  I'm surely just hoping for a $220 R5 5600, but if its $250, 23-25k is more likely.

You can try to find Corsair CX650 for 5.5k (non-modular) as Antec HCG is overkill, unless you plan to use something like RTX 3060Ti (even for that 650W is fine but 650W Gold are not well priced these days). Maybe go for Antec NeoEco Bronze 650W for 4.7k. For something till RTX 3050Ti, should be fine & save costs.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 8, 2021)

i have run my 10400f both with and without xmp and there was practically no difference,atleast not while playing games anyway.

It seems gaming is more dependent on gpu/cpu performance,esp. when it comes to intel processors.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't know how the prices will be in few months, my guess is AMD will keep the prices the way it is now (sans inflated price), and Intel will also hike prices when they announce 11th Gen CPU. I don't think Intel will undercut AMD. Despite staying in 14nm for about 5yrs now, they didn't go irrelevant all these while.

5600X launch price was 271xx, if I remember right. When they sort out this supply issue, we can expect the price under that.

You have a working system, right? Since you gonna keep this set up for a long time, I guess you can wait and see the upcoming announcement/launches and decide. But again as you fear, the price may be higher later when you buy. No one can guarantee that the prices won't increase in the next few months.

I assume you're well informed and decided on the components you've narrowed down, still...
B450 Pro4 is equally good sans fancy led lighting in the board. It's cheaper.
3600mhz costs about the same, you can get that.

Go to Ritchie and shop. Most likely you will find the prices cheaper there than on online.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The official price of 5600X is 28k & many small sellers are selling it for 28.5k these days.  I'm surely just hoping for a $220 R5 5600, but if its $250, 23-25k is more likely.
> 
> You can try to find Corsair CX650 for 5.5k (non-modular) as Antec HCG is overkill, unless you plan to use something like RTX 3060Ti (even for that 650W is fine but 650W Gold are not well priced these days). Maybe go for Antec NeoEco Bronze 650W for 4.7k. For something till RTX 3050Ti, should be fine & save costs.


750W is definitely overkill but my preference is Modular PSU and I will add 3050Ti or above level card in future so I guess its fine. I was looking for 550W modular but everything from Corsair is so costly. 



quicky008 said:


> i have run my 10400f both with and without xmp and there was practically no difference,atleast not while playing games anyway.
> 
> It seems gaming is more dependent on gpu/cpu performance,esp. when it comes to intel processors.


doesn't intel need a bit costly mobo to run RAM at 2999MHz? 




nac said:


> I don't know how the prices will be in few months, my guess is AMD will keep the prices the way it is now (sans inflated price), and Intel will also hike prices when they announce 11th Gen CPU. I don't think Intel will undercut AMD. Despite staying in 14nm for about 5yrs now, they didn't go irrelevant all these while.
> 
> 5600X launch price was 271xx, if I remember right. When they sort out this supply issue, we can expect the price under that.
> 
> ...



I also have similar thoughts about the prices upcoming hardware. No manufacturer wants to undercut others nowadays like it used to be earlier.

I just wanted to know about this market situation and trends from past experience from you people since all of you are following Indian PC market long before I started and also about the comfiguration I chose for long run. I can compromise on the value part a bit as long as system is good enough to survive long.

Yeah I planned to go some offline shops and have asked quotes. And if I find 3600MHz as same price as 3200MHz then I will get those. 

I will be deciding this weekend if I find whether to wait or just buy the PC now. Let's see how it goes ...


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey guys, an update and a query!



Spoiler: Update



I purchased remaining components of the build but yet to assemble it cause of some issue with motherboard. I raised the query to PrimeABGB for the motherboard issue.

Component List :
Ryzen 5 3600 processor
ASRock B450 Steel Legend motherboard
ADATA XPG D60G 8GBx2 RAM
MSI 1050Ti 4GB GPU
Antec 750W HCG Gold Modular PSU(Is it Tier 4 or Tier 1 in LTT Tier list??)
Crucial MX 1TB SATA SSD
Corsair 4000D; came with 2 fans





Spoiler: Query



I was planning to add following Artic P12 PWM fans in front. I was thinking where I can connect 3 fans on the mobo
*www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450 Steel Legend/*www.newegg.com/global/in-en/arctic...case-fan/p/1YF-000P-000H9?Item=9SIA2W08JE1841On newegg website, they have mentioned that it needs 12V connector. Now I don't have any idea where to connect these and if motherboard even have the options to accommodate total of 5 case fans. Or Do I need to buy some kind of fan splitter or fan controller hub?
In future I will change the CPU cooler from stock to something better so I will need empty motherboard headers for that.

Amazon India Link : *www.amazon.in/dp/B07HC782D5/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_j.pcGbZQXQ8Q2?th=1





Spoiler: Query Raised to PrimeABGB



The motherboard has some kind of liquid oil-ish patch at the back of mobo. I raised the query to PrimeABGB. They have acknowledged but yet to give any other update on this. Any idea what this might be? I am holding the assembly until I get confirmation from PrimeABGB that it is safe to assemble and switch On the system. But I need confirmation from the members here as well.
Pics for reference


Spoiler: Mobo back side Pics


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2021)

Antec 750W Gold - doesn't give any idea which PSU model it is as they have multiple gold rated model. I think Antec HCG Gold is tier 1.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Antec 750W Gold - doesn't give any idea which PSU model it is as they have multiple gold rated model. I think Antec HCG Gold is tier 1.


My bad. Its  Antec 750W HCG Gold Modular PSU. I updated the original post.

Could anyone help me with case fans too? I want to use at least 4 fans in combination of : 3 front and 1 at the back. I will add custom cpu cooler later in case temps are bad.

ASRock B450 Steel Legend Specifications says following
- 1 x CPU Fan Connector (4-pin)****
- 1 x CPU/Water Pump Fan Connector (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)*****
- 3 x Chassis/Water Pump Fan Connectors (4-pin) (Smart Fan Speed Control)******

Should I just get a PWM fan controller with SATA molex connector? If Yes, then all the fans will run at full speed or they can be controlled? It will be better if they dont run at full speed when not needed do reduce the fan noise.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 22, 2021)

That patch definitely seems like a good enough reason for mobo replacement.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> My bad. Its  Antec 750W HCG Gold Modular PSU. I updated the original post.
> 
> Could anyone help me with case fans too? I want to use at least 4 fans in combination of : 3 front and 1 at the back. I will add custom cpu cooler later in case temps are bad.
> 
> ...


Maybe you need a fan hub/controller. Don't have much idea about that. I have seen that some cases some with one unit & that unit controls case fans, sometimes even 3rd party ones. Maybe @Hrishi can throw some light.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 8, 2021)

I was too much occupied in the office work so I could not come online for few days to update. So the update is :

1. PrimeABGB accepted to do a replacement of the motherboard right away after seeing the pics. Pics are above if anyone is interested, motherboard had some kind of oil-ish patch at the back. Initially they called me to inform that I can exchange motherboard locally instead of sending it back to Mumbai, but that did not happen because local store here told me wait for 5-6 days for replacement. I told the same thing to PrimeABGB and they said they will discuss with that store again. In the end local store was not ready to exchange right away, so PrimeABGB arranged a pickup from my address for the motherboard. I did not had to pay for this pickup. They dispatched a new motherboard as soon as they received it.
New motherboard which came, also had the liquid patch at the back but this time in smaller area. Pics are in following Spoiler.


Spoiler: Replaced Motherboard pics






https://imgur.com/zQQ492M




https://imgur.com/zkCuIIV





They told me they have tested the motherboard before dispatching so I was OK with it. I don't know what else can be done. PC is working fine though, I have not noticed any temps or anything weird. Only one problem with the board, one LED under the heatsink is bad and doesn't work normally. Sigh ... But I had enough of this wait for new/replacement products.

2. Apart from the finalized configuration, I added Arctic P12 PWM PST fans at the front.

3. 



Spoiler: PC Pics



Backside
Tempered Glass Side
.Arctic Fans at the front



4. 



Spoiler: Setup



Desk



Final Configuration:
PrimeABGB
Ryzen 5 3600 : Rs. 17262
ASRock B450 Steel Legend : Rs.8800
ADATA XPG D60G White : ~Rs.6650
Antec HCG Gold Modular PSU : ~Rs.7550

Vedant
MSI 1050Ti 4GB : Rs.10940

ITDepot
Corsair 4000D : Rs.7050



Spoiler: PC Building Experience



This was my first and it was horror! I had no clue which wire goes where. How do I bend PSU cables to fit on motherboard. Absolute disaster, after literally watching more than 6-7 hours of build videos. Literally wasted 2 hrs to find out *if I can plug CPU and GPU cables in same row on the PSU*, eventually to find out 1050Ti does not require GPU cable. I still don't know the highlighted part BTW. Took more than 7 hrs to assemble after watching build videos and reading several manuals and Reddit posts.



I also want to say, be careful if buying ASRock B450 Steel Legend and watch carefully at the back. Looks like entire stock has similar patch.

Huge thanks to digit community for most of my knowledge comes from other members here. I have learned a lot here and it is always fun to hangout here. 

Please suggest some benchmarks tests to run. I could find only Cinebench R23 from Mircrosoft store and downloaded it. Is it fine or I should useR20? I also got the program to run Prime95 blend test. Anything else?

Any suggestions to change/update in the build?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey guys!

Today i did Cinebench R23 test for Multi Core. Please find the screenshot below.
1. In task manager, i didn't see it going 3.99GHz but it was reported 100% CPU utilization. 

2. The Power Reporting Deviation also was hovering around 75% in HWInfo
More info : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gz1lg8/_/fv5au73

3. Temperature was 91C!! Stock AMD CPU Cooler; 120mm x3 intake; 120mm x1 exhaust

4. Multi Core score was 9118. This seems low compared to online results on reddit.


Is here anything wrong with motherboard or CPU ? I only played Rocket League few times to check the temps, during that temps were around 72C at max. Is it normal for temps to reach 91C during these tests in setups like I have?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 11, 2021)

Power Reporting Deviation red

*www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/expla...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 11, 2021)

Wraith Stealth of R5 3600 is said to be a bad cooler in CPU intensive tasks with 90C in CPU benchmarks & generally running bit over 80C in games. Cheap coolers like these are considered better:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B01HLAB80C/
*www.amazon.in/DEEPCOOL-GAMMAXX-400-V2-high-Efficiency/dp/B085G8WJCC/


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 11, 2021)

nice,modest build-not too over the top with gaudy in your face type rgb lighting....a bit disappointed with the issue concerning mobo though.

is this power deviation rating thing only applicable to amd cpus?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> nice,modest build-not too over the top with gaudy in your face type rgb lighting....a bit disappointed with the issue concerning mobo though.
> 
> is this power deviation rating thing only applicable to amd cpus?


Yes. I saw that metric in friend's rig with 3700X + X570 Steel Legend but a BIOS update solved the power reporting issue & now it shows correct power usage IMO. Earlier while gaming HWInfo would show 30W CPU usage, now its mostly 50W+ & close to 90W in CPU benchmark.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Wraith Stealth of R5 3600 is said to be a bad cooler in CPU intensive tasks with 90C in CPU benchmarks & generally running bit over 80C in games. Cheap coolers like these are considered better:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B01HLAB80C/
> *www.amazon.in/DEEPCOOL-GAMMAXX-400-V2-high-Efficiency/dp/B085G8WJCC/


So there is other issue apart from temps? Is my processor throttling because of high temps and that is why unable to go beyond 3.99GHz? 
I will check how these suggested coolers work in high temp ambient rooms and then decide. Generally the temps are near 50C.  

Should I update my BIOS too for that power deviation inaccuracy?
Current BIOS Version/Date  :  American Megatrends Inc. P3.40, 04-06-2020




quicky008 said:


> nice,modest build-not too over the top with gaudy in your face type rgb lighting....a bit disappointed with the issue concerning mobo though.
> 
> is this power deviation rating thing only applicable to amd cpus?


hehe its not that nice. I very well know how unbalanced my configuration is. I had few things in mind but I just became too impatience to wait more and went with whatever was available in the market. RGB just happened to be there by chance. NGL, RGB is contagious, once you contract it, it grows over you, now I am thinking if I can add an RGB strip as a last cosmetic update.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> So there is other issue apart from temps? Is my processor throttling because of high temps and that is why unable to go beyond 3.99GHz?
> I will check how these suggested coolers work in high temp ambient rooms and then decide. Generally the temps are near 50C.
> 
> Should I update my BIOS too for that power deviation inaccuracy?
> ...


Online many people are stuck with 3.9GHz all core boost, so 3.99GHz all core boost is good. In single threaded apps, some cores should hit advertised 4.2GHz. All seems well. Actual freq is somewhat dependent on temps as well for sure. Just run Cinebench, run HWInfo, reset HWinfo timer after starting Cinebench run & take a screenshot just before it finishes, post that screenshot here.

Update BIOS & see if it helps.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Wraith Stealth of R5 3600 is said to be a bad cooler in CPU intensive tasks with 90C in CPU benchmarks & generally running bit over 80C in games. Cheap coolers like these are considered better:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B01HLAB80C/
> *www.amazon.in/DEEPCOOL-GAMMAXX-400-V2-high-Efficiency/dp/B085G8WJCC/


Get AMD Wraith Prism cooler if you can as these are made by Cooler Master and keep the Temps pretty low.
I bought a Corsair H45 and exchanged it and got the Prism Cooler instead.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Online many people are stuck with 3.9GHz all core boost, so 3.99GHz all core boost is good. In single threaded apps, some cores should hit advertised 4.2GHz. All seems well. Actual freq is somewhat dependent on temps as well for sure. Just run Cinebench, run HEInfi, reset HWinfo timer after starting Cinebench run & take a screenshot just before it finishes, post that screenshot here.
> 
> Update BIOS & see if it helps.


Alright, 3.99 is good. Will run single core benchmark and see if it goes till 4.02GHz.
What is HEInfi?


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get AMD Wraith Prism cooler if you can as these are made by Cooler Master and keep the Temps pretty low.
> I bought a Corsair H45 and exchanged it and got the Prism Cooler instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


I will check about Wraith Prism.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2021)

Congrats on ur rig btw, welcome to high end gaming


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Congrats on ur rig btw, welcome to high end gaming


Thank you Thank you!!

This time I am ready for next TDF Play Dates!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Alright, 3.99 is good. Will run single core benchmark and see if it goes till 4.02GHz.
> What is HEInfi?


Meant HWInfo, typo



bssunilreddy said:


> Get AMD Wraith Prism cooler if you can as these are made by Cooler Master and keep the Temps pretty low.
> I bought a Corsair H45 and exchanged it and got the Prism Cooler instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


I'm not sure if Wraith Prism is better compared to cheap 1.5k coolers. For instance, my friend's PC with R7 3700X runs the CPU at 75-80C while running CPU intensive games, usually 60W power draw reported in HWInfo. I know not a fair comparison as 8 cores will generate more heat, still.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Online many people are stuck with 3.9GHz all core boost, so 3.99GHz all core boost is good. In single threaded apps, some cores should hit advertised 4.2GHz. All seems well. Actual freq is somewhat dependent on temps as well for sure. Just run Cinebench, run HWInfo, reset HWinfo timer after starting Cinebench run & take a screenshot just before it finishes, post that screenshot here.
> 
> Update BIOS & see if it helps.



Ok so ran another test on Cinebench R23 how you asked, after starting the test, I immediately reset the timer. I took 2 screenshots in last 30 secs. First half of test was 3.99GHZ, then in middle it was 3.95GHz, last half of the test ran at 3.94GHz, reported in Task Manager.

3x Intake fans are Arctic P12 PWM PST
1x Exhaust fan is Corsair 120mm Air Guide fan
Should I do fan tuning as well? Say, at 90C, I think I should make the intake fans run above 1500 RPM and exhaust above 1000 RPM, no idea if Corsair fan will go above this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I also got the program to run Prime95 blend test.


See this post of mine:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/pc-suggested-configs.199971/page-13#post-2394854
Make sure unchecking " in-place" otherwise it will test cpu mostly.  Set the range from 448K to 4096K.  Allocate the ram at least 70 percent of your total memory. Run overnight for at least 7-8 hours.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 12, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> See this post of mine:
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/pc-suggested-configs.199971/page-13#post-2394854
> Make sure unchecking " in-place" otherwise it will test cpu mostly.  Set the range from 448K to 4096K.  Allocate the ram at least 70 percent of your total memory. Run overnight for at least 7-8 hours.


So you mean to say, I need to select Custom test and then set Min/Max FFT size to 448K to 4096K?
what about the number of threads to run input at the top; default is 12
and Time to run each FFT size (in mins); default is 6
Anthing else I should change?

Is it safe to run with stock CPU cooler? It reached 91C in Cinebench R23 Multi core test


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 13, 2021)

91c seems a little on the higher side,even a 1.5k worth CM hyper 410r will help bring the temps down greatly i believe.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Ok so ran another test on Cinebench R23 how you asked, after starting the test, I immediately reset the timer. I took 2 screenshots in last 30 secs. First half of test was 3.99GHZ, then in middle it was 3.95GHz, last half of the test ran at 3.94GHz, reported in Task Manager.
> 
> 3x Intake fans are Arctic P12 PWM PST
> 1x Exhaust fan is Corsair 120mm Air Guide fan
> Should I do fan tuning as well? Say, at 90C, I think I should make the intake fans run above 1500 RPM and exhaust above 1000 RPM, no idea if Corsair fan will go above this.


Don't look too much into Task Manager. Based on 2nd screenshot, some of your CPU cores out of 6 did boost to 4.2GHz as advertised. Except for 1 core, rest are at 3.97 GHz, which is good IMO from what I read online. As I said earlier, a 1.5k cooler should bring down the temps as reported by many users in the internet. 

For gaming you will likely just see 80C or so (maybe lower as GPU is a 1050Ti) as CPU won't be stressed as much as it gets in CPU benchmark, so you can live with it realistically. If you see temps close to 90C during gaming, then do consider a new cooler, esp in summers as India is a hot country.

Play some heavy game for 30mins or more with HWInfo running in background & check temps. Horizon Zero Dawn is a good game & looks great, you would have to play it below its "original" preset to get near 60fps though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> So you mean to say, I need to select Custom test and then set Min/Max FFT size to 448K to 4096K?
> what about the number of threads to run input at the top; default is 12
> and Time to run each FFT size (in mins); default is 6
> Anthing else I should change?
> ...


By default no. of threads is same as no. of logical cores. Set time to run each fft as 1 min.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

Congrats on your new PC But why did you buy a 1050TI? How much fps are you getting in games?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> By default no. of threads is same as no. of logical cores. Set time to run each fft as 1 min.


@whitestar_999 can you explain in detail or link a yt video about it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> @whitestar_999 can you explain in detail or link a yt video about it?




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/a814aj



> My personal advice would be to disable this second-test RIP feature by setting the test time limit to 0.1m - effectively 6 seconds. This should be a short enough time limit to prevent any current CPU at any level of overclocking or threads-per-core from completing tests quickly enough to beat the timer and trigger a RIP test. (EDIT: some people have had issues with Prime95 ignoring decimals in the time limit and just rounding it up to 1min. Will confirm it works for me when I get home after Christmas. If I remember)


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 5, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Congrats on your new PC But why did you buy a 1050TI? How much fps are you getting in games?


My original plan was to get RX550 4GB as a place holder card and use it until the end of the year or whenever I can buy decent gaming GPU like 1660S. But RX550 went out of the stock.
Currently I am playing only Fall Guys and Rocket League. In Rocket League I have limited the fps to 60 n mid-high visual settings. sometimes I have seen 59fps, that is all. May be I should remove the limit and check how much 1050Ti can push.
Fall Guys shockingly stick to 60fps, I dont know why it doesn't go beyond that.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> My original plan was to get RX550 4GB as a place holder card and use it until the end of the year or whenever I can buy decent gaming GPU like 1660S. But RX550 went out of the stock.
> Currently I am playing only Fall Guys and Rocket League. In Rocket League I have limited the fps to 60 n mid-high visual settings. sometimes I have seen 59fps, that is all. May be I should remove the limit and check how much 1050Ti can push.
> Fall Guys shockingly stick to 60fps, I dont know why it doesn't go beyond that.


V sync


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> V sync


You were right. I kept VSync on. Now I remember I switched it on because I was getting jagged visuals.

Rocket League doesn't feel like that anything with Vsync off, I will switch it on and check how much frames I lose.


----------

